# walking to discharge crossbow after legal shooting hours



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

When I take my daughter hunting with the crossbow, at the end of the hunt we walk to our vehicle with the bow cocked but without a bolt (bolt in the quiver). In our car/truck we keep a homemade discharge target and then we shoot at it with a discharge bolt.

We hunt Public Land that we mostly "have for ourselves" during bow season. Still, during evening hunts, we stay put in the tree stand a good 1/2 hour (sometimes more) after legal shooting hours... for safety reasons... And because it is a great moment to relax and "debrief" the day together.

The other day it dawned on me: we were walking at night with a cocked Xbow (again: no bolt) through public land on our way to the car.
Is this legal? Would we be intro trouble if stopped by a LEO?
Thanks!
JP


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

I doubt it if u don't have a bolt in it. Is it a pull cocking xbow or a.crank? Cause the pull cock pnes ate designed to release with the same pully string 

C

Sent from my LGL35G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

jps said:


> When I take my daughter hunting with the crossbow, at the end of the hunt we walk to our vehicle with the bow cocked but without a bolt (bolt in the quiver). In our car/truck we keep a homemade discharge target and then we shoot at it with a discharge bolt.
> 
> We hunt Public Land that we mostly "have for ourselves" during bow season. Still, during evening hunts, we stay put in the tree stand a good 1/2 hour (sometimes more) after legal shooting hours... for safety reasons... And because it is a great moment to relax and "debrief" the day together.
> 
> ...


 I have wondered the same thing as I do the same. I actually turn my headlights on and take about a 15 yard shot into my block target. Seems since crossbows are legal now the law needs to be rewrote.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

No bolt, legal. Would be the same as removing the primer from a muzzleloader. Both are considered unloaded at that point.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

jps said:


> .............
> 
> Still, during evening hunts, we stay put in the tree stand a good 1/2 hour (sometimes more) after legal shooting hours... for safety reasons..
> ...........
> JP


If you are carrying flashlights, what is the safety reason ?

L & O


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for your answers most are along my lines of thought.

as for the question why to take the extra safety of waiting if we carry flashlights/headlamps (that we do)?
Basically two big reasons:
1) no one can be "too safe" out there (as long as it does not mean breaking the law as was my question). And I have no rush to get back home to my "obligations" so... 8^)

2) the second BIG reason is: I am with my teenaged daughter and every trip together to the field is an opportunity to instill good and safe habits. One day she will be able to say "the old man was too annal about safety" and that will be her call LOL, but for now I prefer to convey a VERY clear message to her about hunter's safety.


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

cdavid202 said:


> I doubt it if u don't have a bolt in it. Is it a pull cocking xbow or a.crank? Cause the pull cock pnes ate designed to release with the same pully string
> 
> C
> 
> Sent from my LGL35G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It is a compound crossbow. We cock it with a pull rope. It can't be decocked with it though. We were told that the only Xbows that can be decocked with the rope are some recurves


----------



## woodlandgirl (Feb 20, 2011)

I bring my practice bolt and shoot that into the ground so I am not walking with a cocked bow(so no way it gets bumped while walking thru woods and dry fires)
I know you want to be quiet when leaving but seems safer for the little bit of noise.maybe I am in the wrong??


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

woodlandgirl said:


> I bring my practice bolt and shoot that into the ground so I am not walking with a cocked bow(so no way it gets bumped while walking thru woods and dry fires)
> I know you want to be quiet when leaving but seems safer for the little bit of noise.maybe I am in the wrong??


So your crossbow doesn't have the anti-dry fire feature ? What kind of bow, how old ?
For sure if you actually have a bow that can dry fire, you need to discharge that before getting out of your stand. I thought bows not having the anti-dry fire feature were in the past.

L & O


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

woodlandgirl said:


> I bring my practice bolt and shoot that into the ground so I am not walking with a cocked bow(so no way it gets bumped while walking thru woods and dry fires)
> I know you want to be quiet when leaving but seems safer for the little bit of noise.maybe I am in the wrong??


hello,
As mentioned by a fellow MSer, most crossbows have an anti-dryfire device that would prevent the bow from going off in a situations like you describe. However, I understand your concern and what you say is a possibility as well.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

The law from the wildlife conservation order:

(5) Subject to MCL 324.43510, (2) and (3), except during the hunting hours specified in this section and as otherwise provided by subsection (2), a person shall not possess afield a firearm unless it is unloaded in the barrel, or crossbow or a bow and arrow unless all arrows and bolts are placed in a quiver.

The wildlife conservation order is below. Add it to your favorites, it's the best resource you will find for these types of questions:

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/wldlf_cnsrvtn_orders_382400_7.htm


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

brookie1 said:


> The law from the wildlife conservation order:
> 
> (5) Subject to MCL 324.43510, (2) and (3), except during the hunting hours specified in this section and as otherwise provided by subsection (2), a person shall not possess afield a firearm unless it is unloaded in the barrel, or crossbow or a bow and arrow unless all arrows and bolts are placed in a quiver.
> 
> ...


 That moment you put the bolt in your crossbow to discharge it sounds to me like it could be illegal. Chances of getting caught are slim and would think most CO's would not be so petty. There should be a addition to the law that allows for bolt to be added after legal hunting hours for immediate discharge.


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

jps said:


> hello,
> As mentioned by a fellow MSer, most crossbows have an anti-dryfire device that would prevent the bow from going off in a situations like you describe. However, I understand your concern and what you say is a possibility as well.


 My safety will not come off unless there is a bolt in. I would recommend if carrying a cocked crossbow with the same kind of safety feature as mine that after you remove the bolt to make sure the safety will not come off before traveling. What ever the bolt triggers to make the safety to come off will hang up on mine every now and then allowing the safety to come off without a bolt. So make sure you fiddle with your safety to make sure it won't come off before you start walking.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

OP, based on what you described I wouldn't be surprised if the majority of Xbow hunters do the same. It is logical and if you are standing alongside your vehicle with a target to discharge the bow and a leo rolls up, I'd be surprised if you were cited with anything. As the law is written as "afield"...there in lies the criteria of the location. The intent of the law can range from preventing poaching etc. 

Bottom line, hats off to you for being that dad. Stay safe and have a great season.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I Carry a field point that I shoot to unload my crossbow and you can let a bow down with the cocking rope if you use a pencil to override the dryfire mechanism.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

plugger said:


> ....... and you can let a bow down with the cocking rope if you use a pencil to override the dryfire mechanism.


It seems like you would need 3 hands to do that.

L & O


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Liver and Onions said:


> It seems like you would need 3 hands to do that.
> 
> L & O


 It is a little bit of a juggling act but after the cams break it is relatively easy to hold both handles with one hand while you trip the trigger. do not try to let all the way down with one hand because there is a bit of a surge when you get to the cam break point.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

TrekJeff said:


> OP, based on what you described I wouldn't be surprised if the majority of Xbow hunters do the same. It is logical and if you are standing alongside your vehicle with a target to discharge the bow and a leo rolls up, I'd be surprised if you were cited with anything. As the law is written as "afield"...there in lies the criteria of the location. The intent of the law can range from preventing poaching etc.
> 
> Bottom line, hats off to you for being that dad. Stay safe and have a great season.


Thank you and thanks everyone for your answers. What others said about the law is a good point and your comment on obvious intent to discharge is very important. Have a great one you too.


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

plugger said:


> Cocking and Uncocking a Crossbow - YouTube


Thank you. We have a crossbow with the anti-dryfire mechanism that it is mentioned at the end of the video, so we can't uncock it with a rope and we need to discharge as it is mentioned.


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

plugger said:


> I Carry a field point that I shoot to unload my crossbow and you can let a bow down with the cocking rope if you use a pencil to override the dryfire mechanism.


ONly now I see this. Interesting and I never heard of this before. thanks again


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

plugger said:


> It is a little bit of a juggling act but after the cams break it is relatively easy to hold both handles with one hand while you trip the trigger. do not try to let all the way down with one hand because there is a bit of a surge when you get to the cam break point.


Interesting. I'm not going to risk injury or damage to my crossbow by trying. That had to be a little scary the first time that you did it and I am just not that sure of my coordination. Way easier to put in a junk bolt and fire into a bag of plastic bags.

L & O


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

As others have stated you have to look at the intent of the law. To prevent poaching and hunting after hours. Removed your bolt at the end of hunting hours.

Use a field tip to discharge into a target @ your vehicle. I can see no reason for a violation.


----------

